# Mac OS X Server et Outlook 2003/2007



## Steph-24 (5 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Avant de commencer, je ne sais pas vraiment si je poste dans le bon fil. Ma question concerne Mac OS X Server.

L'entreprise dans laquelle je travaille cherche une solution économique pour gérer et partager des agendas et des contacts. Les postes clients seront des PC sur Windows avec Outlook 2003/2007 et des iPhone dernière génération.

La solution, à mettre en place du côté serveur, proposée par Microsoft est plutôt couteuse. J'ai donc effectué des recherches sur internet pour utiliser Mac OS X Snow Leopard Server afin de gérer les mails, les agendas et les contacts. D'après ce que j'ai compris, le fonctionnement avec l'iPhone (à distance) est assuré (logique en même temps). Mais un problème se pose avec Outlook puisque d'après ce que j'ai compris, il faudrait installer un plugin dans le logiciel de messagerie de Microsoft. Jusqu'à maintenant, je n'ai pas pu déterminer la faisabilité du projet ainsi que sa fiabilité.

Je viens donc ici pour avoir quelques retour de la part d'utilisateurs qui ont mis ou essayer de mettre en place une solution du même type, à savoir un serveur Mac OS X avec des clients Outlook 2003 et 2007.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## Bladrak (9 Décembre 2009)

Hello,

En ayant un serveur Mac OS X avec des postes windows, tu t'exposes déjà à de grosses problématiques de compatibilité. Peut-être les iPhone seront-ils mieux gérés (je n'ai pas d'expérience dans ce domaine, un autre saura probablement mieux répondre que moi), mais ils acceptent l'interconnexion avec un serveur Exchange (tant bien que mal certes...).

Bien que la solution Microsoft soit chère, ce sera probablement celle qui te causera le moins de soucis à l'avenir.


----------



## Steph-24 (10 Décembre 2009)

Tout d'abord, merci pour ta réponse Bladrak.

D'après ce que j'ai compris, pour toi OS X Server est donc "incompatible" avec Outlook.
Parce que le projet nécessite uniquement le partage des contacts, des calendriers et des mails. Pas d'autres services spécifiques.

Concernant le prix, on parle tout de même d'un écart considérable.


----------



## Bladrak (11 Décembre 2009)

Pas nécessairement avec Outlook, mais tu vas avoir des soucis de compatibilité à un moment donné, que ça soit pour Outlook ou un autre. Ton serveur doit gérer uniquement contacts & agendas ou avez vous d'autres besoins (échange de fichiers, partage internet, gestion de projets, ...) ?

Tu peux détailler la solution que te propose Microsoft ?


----------



## Steph-24 (11 Décembre 2009)

Les seuls besoins se situent au niveau des mails, des contacts et des agendas.
Microsoft propose tout simplement Exchange. Ce qui paraît logique.
Le principal problème d'Exchange réside dans les licences supplémentaires à payer quand on dépasse les 10 utilisateurs.

Concernant les prix, on tourne aux environs de 7000 euros avec la solution Microsoft et "seulement" 2500 euros avec la solution Apple. Ces prix comprennent les licences, la machine, et des frais divers. Voilà pourquoi on essaye un peu de se renseigner sur Max OS X Server surtout depuis la sortie du Mac Mini Server.


----------



## Bladrak (11 Décembre 2009)

Pour les mails il n'y aura pas de problèmes, tu peux configurer les protocoles comme tu veux (POP ou IMAP). Pour les contacts, tu devras probablement utiliser le protocole vCard pour assurer la compatibilité avec Outlook (je ne sais pas si 2003 le prend mais normalement oui).
Pour les calendriers, iCalendar est reconnu par 2007, mais idem, je ne sais pas si 2003 le reconnait.

Après je n'ai jamais mis ça en pratique alors je préfère ne pas m'engager sur la mise en place...


----------



## Steph-24 (12 Décembre 2009)

Effectivement, c'est difficile de se prononcer concernant la faisabilité du projet. J'ai effectué quelques recherches à partir des informations que tu m'as donné. Outlook supporte bien le format vCard pour les contacts (2003 et 2007) mais je n'ai pas clairement trouvé si il était possible de synchroniser des contacts vCard avec un serveur. Même si je ne vois pas pourquoi ce ne serait pas possible dès lors qu'il supporte le format.
Pour iCalendar, c'est plus compliqué. Outlook 2007 le supporte, comme tu l'as dis, par contre 2003 nécessite un plugin (remote calendars). Et là encore, je ne suis pas convaincu qu'il soit possible de créer / modifier des rendez-vous et de créer des invitations, etc...

Actuellement, étant donné les doutes qui planent sur la faisabilité de ce projet avec OS X Server, la société pour laquelle je travaille n'envisage pas d'investir dans un Mac Mini Server pour tester tout ça. C'est dommage car ce serait une porte d'entrée pour le Mac dans la société.

Néanmoins, je continue encore mes recherches... L'espoir fait vivre


----------

